# Hooking Up Monitor to Coax Cable



## rockfan0005 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey everybody. I'm a complete newb at this and I wanted to know how and if this would work.

Situation:
I recently bought a NEC LCD3000 thinking it was an HDTV (I'm a moron).
User manual:
http://www.nec-display-solutions.com...OM-Version.pdf


After realizing that it doesn't have a coax input on it...I found out it doesn't have a TV tuner...great.

I'm wondering what I could do to hook up co-ax to it. I want to do it without use of a computer, but use some sort of standalone tuner or something.

If you guys have any input please let me know. I'm really looking for guidance...also if you guys can please answer the following questions:

1. With the monitor will I get the graphics that I would want (I know hard to say, based on what I'm looking for...Just wondering if it's worth keeping graphic quality wise).
2. Could I just buy a TV tuner seperatly? Like this?:http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-TV-Tu...dZViewItem
3. Any other advise...I'd prefer not to go through the hassle of selling it (got it on ebay for $225 shipped).

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If you've got cable coming in to your home you could get the cable company to give you a set top box that has a compatible output.

Or, buy an old style VCR EXAMPLE and use its tuner. They're available for next to nothing. (Any local pawn shop will have dozens). You'd have to use the single composite (yellow) video output which would not give the best picture but it would work.


----------

